# tranny/skip shift question



## Q8 GTO (Jun 28, 2009)

i installed the skip shift eleminator under the passenger side instead of the driver side and i know it is in the wring place i knew so because skip shift still kicks in so my questoin is i cant use a lift nor do i have a jack and jack stands untill monday so is it safe driving it with the skip shift eliminator pluged into the switch on the opposite side?? does any one know what that switch is for?? i just dove for 10 miles and parked it in my garage and can smell something burning is it normal??? .... btw i just purchased the car and the only reason it is intalled in the wrong side of the tranny in because of the cheap instructions and cheap part im ordering an slp one right now


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'd just remove it and put it on the correct side (as shown in your other thread) and see what happens. I'm sure it will work regardless of the brand if it's correctly installed. I don't know how you can smell something burning and ask if that is normal. It's not. Do a little reaearch before you start installing things. The consequences of not doing research can be costly.....


----------



## Q8 GTO (Jun 28, 2009)

all right thanks for your input but all i needed was what the switch i used did.... any ways the reason why i used the wrong side was because the skip shift i recieved did not fit where it should of so i did a litle search and found a really usefull link


http://www.ttcautomotive.com/English/media/pdfs_autogen/T-56_Service_Manual.pdf


turns out i pegged the reverse lights


----------



## Q8 GTO (Jun 28, 2009)

ok so this means the burning smell could be the breaks any one else smell breaks?? and im not some dumb backyard grease monkey i am 3 months shy of being ase certified and as most people will say that means nothing .... i instaled it wrong because the insturctions was wrong and the parts i got were wrong


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Not trying to pass judgement on your skills at all. Just going with what you said. When did you know the instructions and parts were wrong? Before you installed them? You stated in the other thread that it (the skip shift) was for a different car and you plugged it into the wrong switch.


----------



## Q8 GTO (Jun 28, 2009)

yessir it had instructions and the plug was round and it was suposed to be sqare so i am asuming it was made for a diferent model 6 speed gm


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

So do you need one? Where are you? This is simple to just tune out...


----------



## Q8 GTO (Jun 28, 2009)

who tunes gto's?? and im in washington


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

Q8 GTO said:


> who tunes gto's?? and im in washington


Where exactly in WA?


----------



## fiddler_red (May 9, 2007)

Here's all you need:

What is CAGS and how to remove it


----------



## Q8 GTO (Jun 28, 2009)

in the tacoma area


----------

